# Violet 67 fastback



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 28, 2020)

Picked up this 67 fastback from a friend, needs to be taken apart and cleaned really well but fairly nice original bike.


----------



## Bman212 (Jun 28, 2020)

Another sick one. Really digging the early colors lately.


----------



## mannymota46 (Jun 29, 2020)

Violet and blue are my two favorite colors.


----------

